# deinstall or pkg_delete?



## sk8harddiefast (May 18, 2010)

i think this is the right forum to ask
When i want to remove a pkg different version of this on my ports i do "make deinstall" from ports or "pkg_delete"?
Somewhere i read what when i remove a pkg different version of this on my ports with "make deinstall" from ports i too bad and i must do it with "pkg_delete" else keeps useless files,folder etc on my system or something like that!
If all this time i am doing "make deinstall" from ports how to delete all uselless files folders etc?


----------



## wblock@ (May 18, 2010)

'make deinstall' just runs 'pkg_delete -f'.  Either will work fine, although if you use pkg_delete, make sure you're deleting the correct package.


----------



## phoenix (May 18, 2010)

Searching the forums would have turned up the answer very quickly, considering there was a thread on this topic just yesterday.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 18, 2010)

I just was not remembering where i was read it. Probably it was this.


----------

